# BBQ / Meet @ MAGIC'S Sunday 12th August



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

From the huge success from May as promised here is the date for the next.



10am kick off till when the last car rolls out:



Here are the pics from the last great meet / BBQ:




















































































































































































































































































































Hope to see you all again :smokin:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1.
2.
3.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2.
3.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Damn, that's the same day as the Wilton House Supercar Sunday, so no can do.

Anyway, I don't fancy eating one of the hundreds of burgers you had left over from the May BBQ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Damn so it is !!! Oh, should I cruise down to Wilton House or come and eat Robbie's burgers (and get my bloody Grit guard!!)


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Robbie,

You do know that date clashes with the Wilton House Supercars show?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

New date - 12th august


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> New date - 12th august


Good man! :thumbsup:

1. David.Yu - Stealth Zilla


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Sorry Robbie, won't be able to make this. I'll eat my burger allocation next week when down 

Ikey


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ikeysolomon said:


> Sorry Robbie, won't be able to make this. I'll eat my burger allocation next week when down
> 
> Ikey


If the weather is good we could well be having one for lunch :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> If the weather is good we could well be having one for lunch :clap:


Fire me one up for Friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Bump........



1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Come on guys........

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

This is the day after the Bruntingthorpe Asda Charity day. Car will be peppered as usual with stone chips etc.

Cannot confirm that I can make it as the Asda event is a 2 day away from work.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6.danny white gtr (having carbon wrap done on the day)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Not long now........


1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking forward to this, only 9 days to go!
Surely there are more of you around on the 12th?

Robbie, any chance you can borrow Manjit's Gulf GT-R for two weekends in a row? Get it seen whilst it's still on!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Not long now........


1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Less than a week...Get your names down.


1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Marc from GT Spirit.com has asked me to do a small write up on the event. So if you want your 15 seconds of fame, get along to the BBQ! :chuckle:

Great burgers and sausages too...


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13.

I've been avoiding events like this up to now as I know it will make me desperate to empty my bank account on something - but what the hell...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

@ David - Great stuff

@ NiallGTR - Good man

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Need your names down soon guys as I need to know how much food to get :chuckle:


1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Need your names down soon guys as I need to know how much food to get


1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14. Manjit (Gulf GTR excluding Manjit, I will drop it over on Sat)


----------



## trickas (Sep 8, 2010)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14. Manjit (Gulf GTR excluding Manjit, I will drop it over on Sat)
15. trickas see you sunday with a mate thats just joined the club to


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14. Manjit (Gulf GTR excluding Manjit, I will drop it over on Sat)
15. trickas see you sunday with a mate thats just joined the club too
16. Chris
17.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14. Manjit (Gulf GTR excluding Manjit, I will drop it over on Sat)
15. trickas see you sunday with a mate thats just joined the club too
16. Chris
17.


----------



## fullhouse (Aug 9, 2012)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14. Manjit (Gulf GTR excluding Manjit, I will drop it over on Sat)
15. trickas see you sunday with a mate thats just joined the club too
16. Chris
17. Raj


----------



## fullhouse (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure if I have missed it, but can I get the full address for the meet, cheers


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I am just near by, so might come down just to have a chat. 

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14. Manjit (Gulf GTR excluding Manjit, I will drop it over on Sat)
15. trickas see you sunday with a mate thats just joined the club too
16. Chris
17. Raj
18. Nocturnal


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Don't forget to save my burger for next time 

Ikey


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14. Manjit (Gulf GTR excluding Manjit, I will drop it over on Sat)
15. trickas see you sunday with a mate thats just joined the club too
16. Chris
17. Raj
18. Nocturnal
19. James1
20.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Keep your fingers crossed for sun...l.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for sun...l.


Looking promising. Will definitely be hot whatever.

I'm starting the day early for the first ever Cars and Coffee at the London Motor Museum in Hayes at 9/10am, then cruising over to Windsor with the assembled cars then over to yours.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...06903482.25739.130831880315858&type=1&theater

Anyone else fancy joining in? I know the owner of the museum, but haven't visited yet.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Boooo if the GT86 had arrived would have popped down in that.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for sun...l.


Am taking it up "North" toady and for tomorrow as doing the "On Your Marks" ASDA charity day tomorrow, but will bring if back for Sunday


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Boooo if the GT86 had arrived would have popped down in that.


Tell Toyota to hurry up... I want to get my hand on that and play. 
I got suspension all line up for it already... but I am making some special changes. 

They do look very nice I have to say...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14. Manjit (Gulf GTR excluding Manjit, I will drop it over on Sat)
15. trickas see you sunday with a mate thats just joined the club too
16. Chris
17. Raj
18. Nocturnal
19. James1
20.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Should have said, I'll have a mate with me so that's an extra mouth to feed


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Shouldn't this thread be in the "meat section"


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the "meat section"


Shouldnt you be putting your name on the list?


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll probably try to pop down by around 2pm.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Varsity
2. Steve & Scarlet (gotta get me grit gaurd one way or another !!)
3. David Yu
4. 2010GTR
5. Knight Racer
6. Happydays
7. Bradley
8. bazza_g - might even manage to stay for the food this time!
9. DannyR
10.Tigerruss
11. dannyrydzek
12. NiallGTR
13. vynall
14. Manjit (Gulf GTR excluding Manjit, I will drop it over on Sat)
15. trickas see you sunday with a mate thats just joined the club too
16. Chris
17. Raj
18. Nocturnal
19. James1
20.


See you in the morning


GU15 3AQ


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just back from fantastic day "Up North" at Bruntingthorpe, knocked on the door of 165mph ! 

What time for BBQ Robbie as I always get there hungry and have to wait for you to fire up the BBQ !!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Steve said:


> Just back from fantastic day "Up North" at Bruntingthorpe, knocked on the door of 165mph !
> 
> What time for BBQ Robbie as I always get there hungry and have to wait for you to fire up the BBQ !!


10am kick off approx 12am for grub


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Am i too late Robbie. Would love to pop down. 

Dave

ps. pm me your post code if im ok to come.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

*MAGIC* said:


> Shouldnt you be putting your name on the list?


I'd never get a weekend pass, plus my son is in quarantine after a tonsillectomy, got to stay with him.

Have a great time!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Was a great BBQ and great weather too which helps.

Thanks to all that came :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## fullhouse (Aug 9, 2012)

was a nice meet, good to speak (briefly) to you mate (i came in a friends red golf), also was good to put a few faces to some names and had a good chat to (sorry forgot your name) was a sponser on here in the the 09 black GT-R, got some sound advice and many thanks for the polite introductions


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep , Top Bloke that Robbie, got Grit Gaurd, had food and drink and Scarlet had a lil persoanl attention from Robbie !!

Thanks Mate, clicking gone (untill the next Track day !!)


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Steve said:


> Yep , Top Bloke that Robbie, got Grit Gaurd, had food and drink and Scarlet had a lil persoanl attention from Robbie !!
> 
> Thanks Mate, clicking gone (untill the next Track day !!)



I am also now click free! 

Thanks robbie! 

J


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad I could help guys its what were all about 

Invoices in the post :chuckle:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Nice to meet you Robbie and thanks for the Burgers. Great to meet some fello enthusiast's. Will defo come again. Now i must get out there and de-Fly the front end :chuckle:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

james1 said:


> I am also now click free!
> 
> Thanks robbie!
> 
> J


At least we know how to get there next time buddy !


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

DWC said:


> At least we know how to get there next time buddy !



We did do the merry dance for 20-30mins didn't we :chuckle:

All good fun though! Love the colour of your car mate! 


J


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

james1 said:


> We did do the merry dance for 20-30mins didn't we :chuckle:
> 
> All good fun though! Love the colour of your car mate!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Yours looked nice and shinny as i was following you. Glad you didnt catch me parked up 5 mins earlier wiping the flys off. lol. At least your Click free for now.


----------



## Bimble (Jul 10, 2012)

*Thanks*

Nice to meet you all today, thanks for all the advice - I can feel its only a matter of time until my standard MY10 gets wrapped and tuned. any suggestions of how to do it without the other half realising gratefully accepted.

Robbie - thanks again for your hospitality. Is that a clicking sound I can hear?
Cheers, Simon.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guys

Glad you had a good time.

See you all soon.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Bimble said:


> Nice to meet you all today, thanks for all the advice - I can feel its only a matter of time until my standard MY10 gets wrapped and tuned. any suggestions of how to do it without the other half realising gratefully accepted.
> 
> Robbie - thanks again for your hospitality. Is that a clicking sound I can hear?
> Cheers, Simon.


The Milltek Y pipe is a good place to start tuning:thumbsup: Robbie has mine in stock which is for sale at £225. Robbie can fit it for you.

Pm if interested or speak to Robbie


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Glad you had a good time.
> 
> See you all soon.


Sorry I couldn't make it this time mate, would love to see the photos though. Weather was great today!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

fullhouse said:


> was a nice meet, good to speak (briefly) to you mate (i came in a friends red golf), also was good to put a few faces to some names and had a good chat to (sorry forgot your name) was a sponser on here in the the 09 black GT-R, got some sound advice and many thanks for the polite introductions


Yes, good to meet you also.
Its okay... I am horrible with names too... 

Was a great day... nice and boiling...

Thanks for Robbie for putting up the BBQ and Ian for the awesome burgers. :smokin:

And Steve... Step away from the Jack Daniel Sauce! :chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> Yes, good to meet you also.
> Its okay... I am horrible with names too...
> 
> Was a great day... nice and boiling...
> ...


And I thought he was supposed to be drifting out the estate :chuckle:


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Any photos? Did you save me a burger?

Ikey


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ikeysolomon said:


> Any photos? Did you save me a burger?
> 
> Ikey


Yeah still got the burger here mate :chuckle:

Ill put some pics up later mate.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yeah still got the burger here mate :chuckle:
> 
> Ill put some pics up later mate.


 You get the pics up?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> You get the pics up?


I dont think he had time to take pics as he spent all afternoon Jacking everyones car up to de-click. lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, only mins as he is fast jacker !!


----------

